# Adding new fish to my 65 gallon with current fish



## Totalferal (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi guys

I just need some helping with stocking suggestions. I currently have in my 65 gallon tank.
1 x Firemouth Cichlid
10 x Tiger Barbs

I'm looking to add at least one larger tank mate like another firemouth but am looking for other suggestions + whatever else will work. I was told my the local store my tank could have up to 4 larger cichlids the size of firemouths but I have some to believe this is not correct and 2 maybe 3 is the max. I had an Ellioti however he got stuck in a decoration and died from stress after I pulled him out  ( I believe this to be true though not 100%).

Could anyone help me out by giving me some suggestions for tank mates. If you do think adding another larger cichlid and I should just stick with my firemouth that's fine I still would love to hear from you.

Cheers


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!!

Could you please post the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## Totalferal (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi and thanks!

The dimensions of my tank are 120cm length , 80cm depth and 40 cm Width . I did this pretty casually this morning with a ruler before work so its not exact . I got the tank off a friend .

Cheers


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

I, personally, feel that you are correct in the thinking that 3-4 firemouth sized cichlids would be too much for a 65gal. I feel you can one more, so each one should be content with opposite sides of the tank to keep aggression at a minimum. How about a convict, electric blue acara, salvini or a severum?

I've always been a fan of tiger barbs, so I would bring that number to about 15


----------



## Totalferal (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi

Thanks for the reply.

I'm in Sydney Aus and haven't seen any electric blue Acaras for sale however I have seen standard blue acaras which are nice. I am not that bigger fan of convicts but I would be open to salvini or severum . I love tiger barbs to, even though they pester my firemouth a bit but he seems ok.

Do you think one other plus bringing the number of tigers up to 15 would be it or perhaps something else as well ?

Cheers for any advice you guys have.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Once convicts start breeding, they will take over a tank.

I've heard that tiger barbs cause less problems when kept in a large school because they become less preoccupied with other species.


----------



## Totalferal (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I have in the 65 g tank, 2 firemouths and 15 Tiger Barbs (5 Green 10 Tigers). All is going well so far. The local fish shop reckons I could put more in there but I am unsure of what and if this correct . Any suggestions on what to add , perhaps something like corys ?.

I assume another cichlid is a bad idea as I believe these two are a pair. Although they don't hassel the barbs unless they attempt to nip them I think it may be different with something larger.

Cheers


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What size are the current Firemouths? Are they displaying any pair bonding activity?


----------



## Totalferal (Jun 29, 2015)

They are juveniles that are approximately 5 cm ? One has an orange throat whereas the other doesn't not. The second one does have speckled orange down its belly though. They often swim together however they do separate . The first one occasionally chases the other one (I've seen it twice ever) and occasionally does what looks like nudging the second ones side to which it doesn't run away from. Neither have extended their throat to each other only to tiger barbs on rare occasion . They do hang around a certain area mostly when the lights are off. Other than that they swim most of the tank and when I come over the first one hides and then comes out.

Sorry that's pretty much all I've observed of their behavior, all in all I'm surprised they are all so well behaved . The barbs harass each other a bit but that's all so far.

Cheers


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you're still thinking of adding fish, I'd suggest more FMs at relatively the same size. 4 more would make a nice group. Remove outcasts if needed.


----------



## Totalferal (Jun 29, 2015)

Wouldn't that be overstocking though . I was told 3 was "pushing it" and to only add smaller fish . I mean if that advice is incorrect I wouldn't mind adding more firemouths .

Cheers


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Can you confirm the tank dimensions? What you have listed is similar to a standard 75 US gallon here in the States. Thorichthys can do well in groups. If I were going for a group setting or just trying for a pair, I'd get 6 juveniles minimum in your size tank. From there, if a group doesn't pan out, you have a very high chance at a compatible pair that isn't being forced.


----------



## Totalferal (Jun 29, 2015)

Ok I've made a stupid mistake my tank is actually 120cm length , 55cm depth and 40 cm Width. I think its closer to a 55 or 60 gallon US as it currently has around 220 litres in it . Perhaps this is why I got given advice of only having two firemouths and 15 barbs . I was still told I could put smaller stuff including a bristlenose .

Say I could still do your suggestion and I did get 6 (or say 4 now the size has decreased a bit) would I not have to get rid of some once they matured ? Also what would be the impact on my barbs?

Sorry for the confusion, I think I have totally overthought this as it is my first tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That does change things, but if you're considering getting a pair the best thing to do would be to add 4 more FMs at 5 cm(2"). Even if you do have a male and female now, there's no guarantee they'll pair up successfully.

Add a BN Pleco or 2 confidently regardless of which route you chose.


----------



## Totalferal (Jun 29, 2015)

Adding those firemouths would be with the understanding that I would only be keeping 2 permanently or how many would actually be able to stay in the tank as "full grown" adults.

Again my apologies for the incorrect information I supplied

Cheers


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

No problem.

That will be up for the fish to decide, but starting with several juveniles gives you a good shot at a pair. You may likely need to separate some if not all once a pair does form.


----------

